# Best Choice(s) for Arrow Lube



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

my choice is woody's...kind of expensive, but you get what you pay for. haven't tried any of the automotive sprays. some use soap.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Another vote for Woody's


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You really don't need arrow lube with the targets now....unless your shooting "OLD"" mckenzies that haven't been shot...or R&W or maybe some of those longhorn/sims targets.


----------



## 1829 (Jan 30, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You really don't need arrow lube with the targets now....*unless your shooting "OLD"" mckenzies* that haven't been shot...or R&W or maybe some of those longhorn/sims targets.


And that's my issue. Currently storing 3 old McKz for our church. They are still pretty shoot-able but are absolute bears to get an arrow out of. A Bedded Buck HD, and a Natralook muley and warthog. So yea, I need me some slippery stuff!

I also have 8 or 9 Cabela's targets on my course at the house. And they're not very used at all and very tight too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Coffey Marketing sales an excellant lube and Bucket Juice is another brand that is excellant and last for ever. I use lube all the time practicing. Helps the targets stay in shape.

Here the link for Coffey Marketing



http://www.coffeymarketing.net/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Arrow Snot all the way. Best stuff on the market along with their String Snot.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

bar of soap works just as good as anything out


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

never had any luck with scorpion though.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Woody's all the way!!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Woody's Stinks Arrow Snot is better.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

A bar of "Dove" soap......


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

arrowsnot and woodys, the best


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know this is all personal opinion, and everyone has the right to an opinion, but I would have to disagree with the Arrow Snot lovers out there. After trying it I found it made very little, if any difference at all. Scorpion Venom is worse...that stuff seems to fuse the arrow and target together!

I did some comparison tests the other week with some different things, and found a bar of soap to be the best for me. So thats what I now use. Had a shoot today, and even on the harder targets, the arrows pulled relatively easy. I doubt I will ever buy an "arrow lube" again. Soap soap soap.

Leigh.

P.S Woodys seem to get lots of praise...but so did/does Arrow Snot. And to me, that stuff works better as a glue, then a lube.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

Woodys for me.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I've used soap with success but recently I bought a tube or those small smarties, drilled a hole in the top, filled it with some sponge and poured some Armour-All in. Works like a charm. Poke my arrow in the hole and I am all lubed up and ready to shoot. Okay that did not sound right even as I was typing it...but you know what I mean.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Woody's is the best I've tried. heh


----------



## dannocfd (Jan 19, 2010)

bar of dove soap is the only thing i have found to work


----------



## 1829 (Jan 30, 2008)

Drove to the closest place that had a commercial lube in stock (Keystone Country Store in Ft. Loudon, PA) and got me some Woody's. 

All I can say is I wish I had bought some years ago! Arrow removal from the old McKz's was effortless!

Thanks fellas....


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I used the lube stick they use on cars etc for the doors like a big crayon


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

i personally use KY


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Try some bore butter. That 's if you have a muzzleloader.:thumbs_up


----------



## hunting417 (Nov 13, 2010)

to all the dove soap lovers, your on the right track, however just try, an empty $1.00 bingo ink blotter. ,now fill it, with DOVE DISH SOAP, YOU WILL NEVER USE THE BAR AGAIN. IT WILL LAST FOR EVER AND INEXPENSIVE. ITs GREAT ON THE HARDEST, NEWEST, TARGETS.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Carry some KY in the event your woodys ain't working


----------

